# Datenverlust nach partionierung und formatierung. HILFE



## HardstyleGod (14. Februar 2007)

So Leute habe ein Problem und brauche Hilfe.....

Folgendes:

Habe durch einen dummen Fehler vom Vista Installationsprogramm meine komplette Fesplatte neu Partioniert und formatiert. (Hasse Vista Jetzt schon) Auf dieser festplatte waren aber 150GB der Musik die für mich alles bedeutet. Versuche jetzt seid Tagen diese Daten wiederzuholen. Habe sämtliche Recovery Programme ausprobiert. Das einzige Programm was eingermaßen gut funktioniert war GetDataBack. Kann alle wichtige Dateien und Ordner wiederholen, doch das Problem dabei ist: die einzelen Tracks in mp3 Format sind da, haben auch noch nach wie vor die normale Größe und Länge, doch das Problem ist das es nicht die richtigen sind. Es ist außerdem so, dass teilweise 3 lieder halb in einer mp3 Datei vorhanden sind. Hab auch schon diese festplatte als Slave angeschlossen und das Windows auf die andere festplatte geballert.

Hat einer vielleicht ne besser Lösung, oder kann mir sagen voran es liegt? Brauche DRINGEND Hilfe. Die Musik würde ich nie wieder komplett zurück bekommen. Hatte evtl auch dran gedacht das man bei uns im Fachbereich evtl nen Datensicherheitsbeauftragter wäre, der mir da helfen könnte. Im Informatik Fachbereich wäre es doch evtl denkbar.

Hab auch schon von Laboren gehört, die sich mit sowas professionel auseinander setzen. Wäre sogar dazu bereit wenn es kostemäßig im machbaren Rahmen wäre....

Hoffe ihr habt nen paar gute Vörschläge oder Lösungen....

Gruß Christian


----------



## GiFt-ZwErG (14. Februar 2007)

Schau mal nach dem Programm FileScavenger... hat mir schon einige mal das Leben und meinen Daten gerettet.. 

MFG
GiFti


----------



## octo124 (14. Februar 2007)

" ... meine komplette Fesplatte neu Partioniert und formatiert...." - und danach ?
Die wichtigste Aussage zur Problemlösung fehlt!!
Schildere die Ausgangssituation = HD Gesamtgrösse x, Part1 y, Part2 z usw. inkl. wo genau die Daten waren.
Dann den jetzigen Zustand Part1 ?gb, Part2 ? usw. inkl. auf welchem LW Schreibzugriffe stattfanden.

Was ist eine Formatierung? Man trenne aus einem Buch das Inhaltsverzeichnis raus - die Seiten mit dem eigentlichen Buch sind dann doch immer noch da oder?
Was ist eine Partitionierung? Sinngemäss auf ein Buch angewand der Einband (Pappdeckel).

Solange keine Schreibzugriffe stattfanden, ist alles halb so schlimm.. Lesen - verstehn + umsetzen bzw. immer hier vorm Tastendruck nachfragen:
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=110869

Ansonsten im Link ganz unten zig Progs zur Datenrettung, zusätzlich Stellar Phoenix NTFS antesten.


----------



## HardstyleGod (14. Februar 2007)

Die Festplatte hat ungefähr 200GB (Stimmt ja eh nie so ganz). Ich hatte vorher zwei Partitionen. Die erste, auf der sich Windows befindete, hatte 30GB und die zweite, auf der sich die Musik befindetet, hatte den rest also ca. 170 GB.

Werde es jetzt mal mit der Anleitung und Testdisk probieren. Hofffentlich hilft es....


----------



## Nil18 (15. Februar 2007)

Ich kann dir nur das Programm IsoBuster nennen, welches mir auch schon des öfteren gelöschte Daten wieder beschaffen hat.
Ob es dir Hilft weiss ich nicht, aber noch viel Glück!


----------



## metno (15. Februar 2007)

Ich kann Ontrack EasyRecovery empfehlen. Half mir schon aus vielen ähnlichen Lagen. Lässt sich auch von CD booten (ist leider kostenpflichtig). Die Daten die aber bereits überschrieben wurden, sind weg. Da bleibt nur noch der Gang zu einem professionellen Datenretter oder sich damit abzufinden.


----------



## HardstyleGod (16. Februar 2007)

Werde die Programme nochmal ausprobieren vielleicht wirds ja was.... Aber wie sieht sowas aus mit nem professionelen Datenretter? Wo finde ich so einen Und wie teuer ungefähr wäre so etwas


----------



## metno (16. Februar 2007)

Am besten suchst du per Google mal ein Datenrettungscenter in deiner Nähe. Oftmals ist eine Diagnose kostenlos, die Preise für die eigentliche Wiederherstellung sind ganz unterschiedelich, je nach dem wie viel mal die Platte überschrieben wurde. Mit € 150+ würde ich aber rechnen. Weiss nicht ob sich das lohnt, aber versuch es mal mit den Tools.


----------



## octo124 (16. Februar 2007)

Was hast du denn bis jetzt in Sachen Testdisk unternommen? Finde keine Anfrage, um dich dahingehend zu unterstützen, aber hier im unteren Feld findest du Links zu Firmen:
http://www.wintotal-forum.de/?board=31;action=display;threadid=41653
Weitere per Eingabe Datenrettung in der Suchmaske von Google.
Kleiner Tip - lasse dir vor Auftragserteilung die Preise nennen.

Vista fängt links an Daten zu schreiben, ein normal angelegtes LW D befindet sich aber rechts auf einem Datenträger. Was links + rechts bedeutet, erklärt der Blick in die Datenträgerverwaltung von XP, restliches liefert der Part Festplattengeometrie bei Wikipedia.


----------



## Andreas Späth (16. Februar 2007)

Wenn du da eine Profesionelle Firma ranlassen möchtest, rechne bei dieser größe mit mindestens 600€, bis ca 8000€ + 150€ alleine für die Diagnose. Ich denke aber eher 600€+150€ Diagnose, weil das ja eigentlich kein wirklich schwerer Fall sein dürfte.
Eine dieser Firmen wäre zB. Convar http://www.datenretter.de/preise.htm?language=2


----------

